# Fence for Craftsman Band Saw



## woodman44 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have recently acquired a used 12" Craftsman band saw model 137.224320, that has a 3/8" slot on the left side of the table that I believe is for a fence. Does anyone have a recommendation of where to buy or build a fence for my band saw?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.carterproducts.com/product.asp?product_id=474&cat_id=75

After market fence from Carter works great.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can make an auxilliary wood table if you like
and mount any kind of shop made fence to that.

Mark Duginske's "Band Saw Handbook" has plans
for an easy to make wood fence with micro-adjustment.
I made one when I was starting out and it worked
well.

You can buy aftermarket band saw fences for
about $100 and up, by Kreg and other makers.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have made a fence after watching this youtube video (link below) and all I needed was a standard miter gauge,some MDF ,a straight piece of 2×4. the fence is accurate and easy to set up/use:


----------



## woodman44 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for the ideas. Due to $ contraints I think I am going to try my hand at making one like Ken suggested. It seems like it will be a hat trick for me. Economical, relatively easy to build and very versitile.

All the best,

Ken


----------



## syedsirajuddin (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, Ken's ideas is great one. One can make cheap and affordable fence. 
Thanks distrbd for useful link.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

A lot of those 12" craftsman band saws had aluminum table so magnetic fences won't work.
Here is one I made for my 12" craftsman. It works very well.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73320


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm thinking the slot would be for a miter gauge rather than a fence, unless I'm conceiving your question incorrectly.


----------



## AKleinFSU (May 15, 2015)

I have a Carter Magfence 2 on my craftsman 12" bandsaw. Craftsman model 137.224320. The table is not aluminum, its heavy steel. When the fence is locked, its impossible to move under normal operation.


----------

